# gerber baby cereal in dubai?



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

any ideas where i could find this? specifically the oatmeal one.

checked carrefour and the big spinneys in jumeirah - no luck.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

beeniedubai said:


> any ideas where i could find this? specifically the oatmeal one.
> 
> checked carrefour and the big spinneys in jumeirah - no luck.


https://www.desertcart.ae/products/6160068-gerber-baby-cereal-organic-oatmeal-8-ounce

might be helpful.

Carrefour tends to stock Gerber.

Geant at the Ibn Battuta mall stocks Hipp and a few other UK brands.

Taken from Tripadvisor.


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunder said:


> https://www.desertcart.ae/products/6160068-gerber-baby-cereal-organic-oatmeal-8-ounce
> 
> might be helpful.
> 
> ...


thanks sunder- desertcart is great but charges an arm and a leg for shipping-- would love to find someplace here that keeps it.

spinneys in jumeirah doesn't and carrefour in mirdif city center doesn't either.

I hear something about lulu in al barsha but can anyone confirm?


----------

